# Ford 800 fuel cut off problem



## Shink4 (Jul 31, 2013)

My Ford 800 leaks raw gas from the bottom of the tank apparently through the fuel cut off valve that appears to be original. There is very little clearance between the bottom of the valve and the top of the valve cover...hardly can get my hand in there.

Question 1) Can someone suggest a technique to get at the removal of the bolts holding the valve in place WITHOUT removing the cowling and removing the tank anchors? 

Question 2) could I simply remove the old brass cut off screw and leave the original valve sleeve in place and insert a new brass cut off screw?

Looks like a huge task to replace a simple part...is there a better way???

Thanks in advance...Brad


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Howdy Brad, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Forum. 

In reading about your shut-off valve, I've learned that it can be removed without removing the tank, but it a tedious task. Takes about 3 hours the first time, and less after you've done it a few times. Hopefully, you do not have large hands. 

Your fuel shut-off valve has a reputation for leaking. A new valve will apparently leak after a few years, so you might as well learn how to rebuild the old one. There is a good tutorial complete with pictures written by *Texas!* on the internet, plus ideas from others that may be useful to you. 

Do an internet search for: *800 with leak in fuel shut off*.

There is a stop rivet that prevents the brass screw from backing out all the way. Some guys say that the stop damages the o-ring if you open the valve more than 2 turns.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

I obtained the following comments from *Dean* regarding removal of your shut off valve:

"*I never remove the fuel tank to R & R the fuel valve on 8/9 series tractors.
I use a 5/16" combination wrench for the tank bolts and a 3/8 X 7/16 open end wrench for the flare nuts.

Should not take 3 hours but will take more time the first time than thereafter.

After considerable practice and parts that have been R & Red recently, I spend more time R & Ring the gasoline than working on the valve.

It helps if your hands are not too large.

Dean*"


----------



## tngoatroper (Sep 30, 2020)

Re the fuel shutoff leaking on Ford 800 series, I have replaced mine 3 times in the past 8 years. All seem to start leaking around the shutoff screw when it's open to allow fuel to flow. Has anyone tried draining the tank, removing the shutoff screw from the valve, mixing up some JB Weld and let it almost harden, then pack that into the screw hole? I can then put a shutoff valve in the fuel line before the carb. to shut off fuel. Anybody know why this wouldn't work?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

tngoatroper said:


> Re the fuel shutoff leaking on Ford 800 series, I have replaced mine 3 times in the past 8 years. All seem to start leaking around the shutoff screw when it's open to allow fuel to flow. Has anyone tried draining the tank, removing the shutoff screw from the valve, mixing up some JB Weld and let it almost harden, then pack that into the screw hole? I can then put a shutoff valve in the fuel line before the carb. to shut off fuel. Anybody know why this wouldn't work?


Where are you getting these parts, and what style are they? My Fords have a wheel on the valve to turn the fuel off and on, never had a problem. My Cockshutt 60 has a small "T" handle to twist to open and close the valve, but I don't use it, rather, I use an inline brass shutoff valve closer to the carb. Beware as some of these "Brass" fittings are aluminum and are coloured to look like brass. I also have a few garden hose nozzles that are that way.... and are no longer serviceable.


----------



## tngoatroper (Sep 30, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Where are you getting these parts, and what style are they? My Fords have a wheel on the valve to turn the fuel off and on, never had a problem. My Cockshutt 60 has a small "T" handle to twist to open and close the valve, but I don't use it, rather, I use an inline brass shutoff valve closer to the carb. Beware as some of these "Brass" fittings are aluminum and are coloured to look like brass. I also have a few garden hose nozzles that are that way.... and are no longer serviceable.


----------



## tngoatroper (Sep 30, 2020)

I bought one from steiner tractor parts, two from ebay, all are built the same way, a screw that you tighten to shut off fuel, loosen to let fuel flow. I have been careful not to overtighten or open more than 2 turns to supply fuel. No matter, they all leaked within a month or so of installing. I just want to be able to shut off fuel to carb, tired of these leaking, so an inline shutoff seems to be a better solution.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there any way that you can change the sealing material in the valve. They do sell a kit for that. Just thinking out loud.


----------

